# Brake issuse



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been trying to bleed the front brakes on my wifes foreman 450. However, just when i seem to get all the air out and tighten the reservoir cap back on and "test" the brakes, theres a ton of air in there again. 

I am not much of a brake guru, and i have tried to do what i know how....to get this fixed. what;s the easiest way to bleed the brake system of all air so that she can have brakes again? any help is appreciated, thanks...:aargh4:


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

I had this problem on my '04 Rincon. The front brakes are drums, but they do not auto adjust. There should be an inspection cap on the out side of the drum. you will have to pull it out and rotate the wheel until you see the adjuster. spin the nut until the wheel stops and then back it off a notch. 

It feels like air in the line, but it is not. (if it is the same problem)


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What I've always done is take a clear glass jar or something you can see into easily. Put some clean brake fluid in about half full. Put one end of a tight fitting hose on the end of the bleeder screw. Clear is better. Put the other end of the hose in the glass all the way to the bottom. Make sure your resivoir is tight and Loosen the bleed screw. Then just pump your brake handle and watch your clear hose and jar for air bubbles. When you release the brake you suck in new fluid. When the bubbles stop it is bled. Then tighten the bleed screw and your done. Not sure if each side can be done seperately like on a truck or if you will need to do both sides at the same time. I would try one at a time.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Make sure you are not getting any air in (leaking washer, bleeder, reseviour or cap, etc...) and try just letting it gravity bleed (crack bleeders very slightly and just ley them drain very slowly but don't let her go empty).

If the system went empty, they are a b!tch and most people pump the ***** out of them when bleeding. Just single pumps of the lever/pedal, crack bleeder and let pedal/lever collapse, hold, tighten bleeder, release and repeat is all you need. Pumping the crap out of them just makes air more bubbles.

Tapping on the caliper/wheel cylinder lightly or try driving it a bit and bleed them again. That works sometimes if you have a trapped air pocket.

I blew a front hose (100% empty) on the Brute and took me almost an hour to get all the air out after replacing the hose assembly, and even then if it sat overnight I had no pressure again. Drove it, bleed it again and it was GTG after that.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

alrite, thanks guys. i tried that adjustment, thats not what was wrong. i will try to bleed the brakes as stated above.....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you 100% sure you adjusted them properly? 

Just has a riding buddy with his 350, he put new shoes on and he had no pedal, broght it to me and thought he had air in the system, but never had the system open, so no I told him no air could get in. We removed drums and he had adjusted the shoes/adjuster the wrong way. Looked ok, but couldn't get any pressure.

I'd check again to be sure but it won't hurt to flush the fluid anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they do make a contraption to force the fluid up the lines from the bleeders.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i had the same problem as stated above with the adjustment on my 04 Rubicon. cuz if they're not adjusted properly you cant get any pressure in the line from the shoe pushing against the drum. just a thought.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> they do make a contraption to force the fluid up the lines from the bleeders.


 
Yep, and they suck (literally and figuratively).

System is too small, that would suck the master cylidner dry in mili seconds.


----------

